# Mamiya Sekor 60mm Macro f/2.8 - Opinions?



## KirkS (Jan 13, 2013)

Picked up one of these today of craigslist, and they seem to be quite valuable ($200-300 closed on the bay). I got it, along with a Chinon CE-3 Memotron w/winder and a Canon TX for $75. I'm keeping the TX, as it's the first camera I ever used, and I like nostalgia. The Mamiya is an M42 mount, and as I'm a Canon guy, it will work, as I don't have a good macro lens. I just ordered an M42-EF adapter to have for the assorted lenses I come across. Is this lens worth keeping? Or should I flip it with the CE-3?


----------



## timor (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes you should. There is no difference between shooting with Canon TX and Chinon CE-3. Second, Chinon is very well built amd with more features then Canon TX. It has very strong, vertical travel shutter (Canon - cloth) with max speed 1/1000 (Canon - 1/500) and minimum 4 sec. (Canon only 1 sec.) It is also Auto, Canon not. Runs on modern batteries, Canon not, has MLU and selftimer, Canon not. I would keep both cameras, but if you decide to sell Chinon, sell it to me.


----------

